# Westalpen: Col Mayt oder Col di Thuras ?



## Roberto (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
wir starten in 3 Wochen unsere  Westalpentour von Susa nach Ventimiglia.
Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob wir von Sestriere nach 
Abries über den Col Mayt (Valle della Ripa) oder über den Col di Thuras fahren sollen. 

Wer ist schon einen dieser beiden Übergänge gefahren und wie lange sind
jeweils die Tragepassagen? Ist die Abfahrt lohnend?

Besten Dank schon mal für die Infos !   

Servus Robert


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juli 2004)

Wir haben damals den Col de Thures (2792) gemacht, einer der schönsten Übergänge. Kannst nachlesen unter www.Trans-Alp.de 5te Etappe.

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberto (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tobsn,

danke für den Hinweis! Wir werden wohl auch über den Col de Thures
fahren und am Beginn des Val de Thures beim Posta Tappa übernachten.

Servus Robert


----------



## Tobsn (16. Juli 2004)

Dann bin ich mal auf Euren Bericht gespannt.
 
Werd Ende August 2 Wochen Tagestouren in den Westalpen fahren und brauch immer neue Anregungen.
Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, jeder Zeit.

Viel Spaß  

Tobias


----------



## stuntzi (11. Juni 2005)

könnte ein wissender vielleicht mal den thures und den mayt vergleichen bzgl höhenmeter schlepperei bergauf, schlepperei bergab, trail-spaß, landschaftseindruck, zeitbedarf?

stefan.


----------



## Eddieman (13. Juni 2005)

Den Col de Mayt sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren. Beim Aufstieg muss man mit ca. 450 HM schieben.
Die Abfahrt war eher von der extremen Sorte. Zuoberst noch ein gut fahrbahrer Trail, der sich dann allerdings im hohen Gras verloren hat. Danach ging es ca. 500-600 HM zum Teil extrem steil die Alpwiese runter. Was das ganze zusätzlich erschwert hat war das hohe Gras, so dass man die Kuhwege und Löcher nicht mehr sehen konnte.....
Schlussendlich mussten wir auch auf der Abfahrt die Bikes ca. 300 HM schieben.

Zum Col de Thures kann ich leider keine Angaben machen.

Gruss

Eddieman


----------



## Tobsn (13. Juni 2005)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben damals den Col de Thures (2792) gemacht, einer der schönsten Übergänge. Kannst nachlesen unter www.Trans-Alp.de 5te Etappe.


Bin den Col Mayt noch nicht gefahren, aber was man so hört ist der Col de Thures sowohl hoch wie runter einfacher und angenehmer, was nicht bedeutet, dass er langweilig ist. Ich finde Ihn immer noch einen der schönsten Übergänge die ich gemacht habe.
Hoch kann man auf der alten Militärstraße zum Col de Thures fast komplett fahren, etwas Kondition vorausgesetzt. Die letzten 300 Hm muss man schieben und tragen, geht aber recht fix. Oben kommt man an einem schmalen Grad raus, den man noch kurz etwas nach links quert, bevor es dann hinunter geht. Die ersten 250 Hm muss man dann runter schieben, was recht einfach ist. Teile kann man auch fahren. Anschließend ist die Abfahrt richtig genial, mit vielen weiten Kehren und jede Menge Flow.
Außerdem Spart man sich mit dem Col de Thures  gegenüber Col Mayt viel Zeit, wir waren bei der Etappe ca. 6 Stunden unterwegs.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## stuntzi (12. Juli 2005)

ich versteh nicht ganz, wieso der thures ggü dem mayt zeit sparen soll. von der tragerei scheinen sie ja recht ähnlich wenn man dem forum hier glaubt (seracjoe ist andrer meinung, er behauptet der thures wäre viel schlimmer). 

anyway, wenn man von sestriere kommt, muß man doch für den thures noch 300m tiefer runter zum taleingang. sollte also eher länger dauern. was übersehe ich?

stef.


----------



## Tobsn (20. September 2006)

stuntzi schrieb:


> ...wenn man von sestriere kommt, muß man doch für den thures noch 300m tiefer runter zum taleingang. sollte also eher länger dauern. was übersehe ich?...


Besser spät als nie.  
Bin davon ausgegangen, dass amn auf der "klassischen"Route unterwegs ist und vom Col du Montgenevre kommt.  

Aber warum ich hier schreibe Carsten Kissner, hat mir gestern von seiner Westalpentour erzählt und eine dritte Variante ausprobiert, den Col de Malrif.  
Hoch wohl etwas deftig (ca. 500Hm tragen) aber runter sein Verständnis vom perfekten Trail. Mann muss aber sagen, daß die Jungs mit 150mm und guter Fahrtechnig ausgestattet waren und sind.  
Nach der Definition mancher hier wohl eine Erstbefahrung, hab in den Suchmaschinen nichts gefunden.  Gratuliere Carsten


----------



## stuntzi (20. September 2006)

spät in der tat . anyway, wir sind damals dann über den mayt. hochschieben eine stunde relativ bequem und runterzu zur großen freude aller nahezu komplett fahrbar (und zwar auch für "normalo-alpenxer", nicht irgendwelche 150mm freerider). war eine sehr positive überraschung.


----------



## Tobsn (20. September 2006)

stuntzi schrieb:


> ...hochschieben eine stunde relativ bequem und runterzu zur großen freude aller nahezu komplett fahrbar ...


Das freut micht  
Gibt es eigentlich einen Bericht ?  

Bin immer erstaunt wie unterschiedlich die Leute Auf- und Abfahrten bewerten. 
Man müsste halt immer wissen wie die Jungs in Relation zu einem selbst drauf sind.  

Hab jetzt in einem Bericht gelesen, daß sich Leute auf meine Beschreibung verlassen haben und die die 900 hm fast komplett runter geschoben haben. 
Für uns war der Col di Thures wirklich eine geniale Abfahrt, mit etwas schieben ganz oben. 

Ich würde dem Thures oben nach der Singletrailskala als S2 mit kurzen S3 Stücken und unten als S1  bewerten. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberto (20. September 2006)

Wir sind damals auch über den Col di Thuras.

Auch wenn ich nicht alle Spitzkehren geschafft habe, so war das doch eine der schönsten Abfahrten unserer Westalpentour. 

Servus Robert


PS: Wenn man anstatt des Col Mayt über den Col di Thuras fährt, so kann man noch den Cima del Bosco mit einbauen.


----------



## Tobsn (21. September 2006)

Roberto schrieb:


> ...eine der schönsten Abfahrten unserer Westalpentour. ...



Meine Meinung  
Freut mich, dass er Euch auch gefallen hat, das mit der Cima del Bosco werd ich für nächstes Jahr im hinterkopf behalten.  
Gibt es einen Bericht zu Eurem Cross?  

Aber es gibt auch andere Einschätzungen.
http://www.trans-albino.de/Paesse-pdf/col-thures.pdf
http://www.trans-albino.de/Berichte-pdf/2004-D-F11.pdf


----------



## Roberto (21. September 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Meine Meinung
> Freut mich, dass er Euch auch gefallen hat, das mit der Cima del Bosco werd ich für nächstes Jahr im hinterkopf behalten.
> Gibt es einen Bericht zu Eurem Cross?
> 
> ...



Hallo Tobias,

leider gibt es keinen Bericht. 

Ich habe mir aber fürs nächste Jahr vorgenommen eine eigene Homepage zuzulegen (einschl. Tourenberichte).

Nochmals Danke für den Tip mit dem Col di Thures  . Falls du mal wieder in das Val di Thures kommst, dann kann ich dir das Posta Tappa in Thures empfehlen (sehr gute Küche und freundlicher Wirt)

Ciao Robert


----------



## Long Pete (21. September 2006)

Col de la Mayt von piste (2300m) rechts entlang ein bach nach unten und bis zum gipfel 70 minuten zu fuss
Nach unten alles fahrbar
Col de la noire 65 minuten schieben, nach unten nur 25 m nicht fahrbar und auch ein teilstuck entlang ein bach.


----------



## ducmon9 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

gibt es mittlerweile noch weitere Meinungen zu den beiden Übergängen Col Mayt und Col Thures im Vergleich?


----------



## RICO (7. Juni 2008)

Wir sind letztes Jahr über den Thuras. Bilder und Filme kannst du hier schauen:

http://www.offroad-only.de/WestalpenX2007_02_Sestriere_Abries.htm

Die letzten 500 Hm ist keine klare Wegmarkierung mehr. Der Übergang befindet sich relativ mittig im Talende, falls Ihr schlechte Sicht haben solltet.

Gruß RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (7. Juni 2008)

Hi Rico,

wir wollen dieses Jahr änlich fahren wie Ihr. Eine Frage zur Rückreise. WIr wollen (sonntags, 27.07.08) mit dem Zug von Ventimiglia über Mailand nach Visp (Schweiz) zurück. Habt Ihr vorher reserviert, oder ist das stressfrei!


----------



## RICO (7. Juni 2008)

In Italien haben wir einfach ein Ticket am Schalter geholt und sind in den nächsten Zug gestiegen. Sonntags ist der Zug vielleicht voller ?! Die Bimmelbahn durchs Royatal kann man glaub ich gar nicht reservieren. Ist aber ne sehr schöne Strecke. Bahnfahren in Italien ist sehr günstig und die Bikemitnahme ist auch kein Problem.
Reservierung hatte ich nur für den Nachtzug Köln-Mailand und zurück. Wenn man etwas Flexibel in der Zeit ist, gibt es beim Nachtzug auch sehr günstige Preise.

Gruß RICO


----------



## GreenGary (2. August 2008)

Sind dieses Jahr zu dritt über den Thures. Nach einer letzten kleinen Hütte ist Tragen angesagt (ca. 300hm), geht aber recht fix weil man schnell HM macht. Runterzu war für uns alles fahrbar (wenn man bisserl konzentriert bei der Sache ist), auch mit 10kg AlpenX-Gepäck (die DSLR darf ja nicht daheim bleiben ). Es sei aber nicht verschwiegen, dass 2 Gruppen (insgesamt 6) nach uns nicht alles gefahren sind... Fotos hab ich hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/8519

Der Wirt des Posto Tappa empfiehlt den Mayt, da da weniger rauf zu tragen sei. Allgemein kann man das Posto Tappa in Thures empfehlen. Vorher aber anrufen und reservieren, denn Alternativen gibts in Thures dann keine mehr...


----------



## GreenGary (2. August 2008)

Auch wenn das Thema RÃ¼ckreise "Off topic" ist: Wir sind auch mit dem Zug zurÃ¼ck (nach Aosta) - alles ohne Probleme, ohne Stress und fÃ¼r 20â¬ inkl. Bike aber mit Klimatisierten ZÃ¼gen.


----------



## Tobsn (17. September 2009)

So bin dieses Jahr über den Mayt.
Also der kann mal so gar nicht mit dem Col des Thures mithalten.
Landschaftlich stinkt er ja total ab, 
dann ist die Auffahrt wesentlich öder 
und die Abfahrt, naja, die mag für den ein oder anderen geeigneter sein.


----------



## Surfmoe (17. September 2009)

Wo genau ist den der Col di Thures? Ein AlpenX ist mir noch zu hart.. aber so ein Tagestrip waere von Genf mit Sicherheit machbar. Leider kenn ich mich in den Alpen absolut nicht aus, bin erst seit 3 Wochen in Genf und vorher war ich noch nie da.. Also, wie kommt man hin, wo muss man in etwa lang? 

Werde mir noch nachher ein paar Berichte durchlesen, aber ob ich daraus schlau werde


----------



## rayc (17. September 2009)

Schau man auf die Linie Susa - Abries. 
Das ist von Genf aber schon weiter weg.


----------



## Fubbes (24. Januar 2015)

Alter Thread, wird mal Zeit nach weiteren Meinugen zu fragen zu den beiden Übergängen. Gibt es inzwischen weitere Stimmen von Leuten, die Mayt und Thuras gemacht haben?
Da ich eine Übernachtung in der Posto Tappa plane, ergibt sich allerdings zwangsläufig der Thuras. Tobsns überzeugende Worte bestärken mich da.


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. Januar 2015)

Den Thuras würde ich jederzeit wieder machen. Die Abfahrt in Richtung Süden war toll.
Den Mayt kenne ich nicht.
cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## mauntnmad (27. Januar 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Alter Thread, wird mal Zeit nach weiteren Meinugen zu fragen zu den beiden Übergängen. Gibt es inzwischen weitere Stimmen von Leuten, die Mayt und Thuras gemacht haben?
> Da ich eine Übernachtung in der Posto Tappa plane, ergibt sich allerdings zwangsläufig der Thuras. Tobsns überzeugende Worte bestärken mich da.


Wenn der Posto Tappa in Thures gesetzt ist, sehe ich das auch so. Kenne selbst nur den Mayt in 2008, dachten damals, der wär leichter als der Thuras aufgrund der Höhendifferenz (Startort Sestriere). War aber eine Entscheidung am Morgen, ob es tatsächlich einfacher war, weis ich nicht. Zum Thures gibt es auch bei offroad-only.de ein Video aus 2007.
Bin eben nochmal auf Deine HP aufmerksam geworden und hab die tollen Bilder von 2010 durchgeblättert. Wir wollen diesmal den Malrif versuchen, wenn es klappt, aus Richtung Chaberton zu kommen. Der Thures bleibt auf der to-do-Liste...
Btw.: Wenn Du schon mehr zu Deiner diesjährigen Planung sagen kannst/willst - würde mich interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. Januar 2015)

Das ist hier ein bisschen Off-Topic, aber ich kann schon mehr sagen. Im Grunde will ich den Cottix von @Tobsn, @rayc und @Houschter aus diesem Thread nachfahren. Ohne die blödsinnigen ersten beiden Etappen (der Chaberton möge mir verzeihen), dafür am Ende bis nach Finale (da hat @stuntzi eine Strecke vorgelegt).
Ich sammele dennoch Alternativen, sofern sie mir sinnvoll erscheinen. 

Malrif ist toll (Danke @pedale3). Auch wenn wir es versäumt hatten, noch das kleine Stück auf den Pic hochzuschieben. Bevor ich da ein zweites Mal drüber gehe, sehe ich mir aber erst mal den Thures an. Den Mayt habe ich nach einzelnen Kommentaren in anderen Threads nun gestrichen.


----------



## mauntnmad (27. Januar 2015)

Danke Dir, klingt gut. Viel Spaß beim verfeinern der Planung.


----------



## ghost7500 (3. Februar 2015)

Haben 2010 den Col Mayt und 2012 den Col Thuras gemacht, beides mal von Posto Tappa in Thures aus im Rahmen von AC. 
Ich kann nur den Col Thuras empfehlen, der ist vom Anstieg einfacher, auch wenn die letzten 200 hm recht steil sind (schieben/tragend). Der Downhill ist aber deutlich angemehmer und kann je nach Können praktisch von der Passhöhe ab gefahren werden. Vom Posto Tappa aus ist über eine alte Militärstraße ein erster Höhenunterschied von ca. 400 hm zu überwinden. Danach geht es recht lange in einem Hochtal moderat steigend zum Thuras und anschließend am Talschluss immer steiler zur Passhöhe. Von den hm unterscheiden sich Beide soweit ich weiß nur unwesentlich. Landschaftlich finde ich den Thuras ebenfalls schöner.
Zum Aufstieg zum Col Mayt musste erst weglos ein Bach überquert werden und dann schiebend/tragend ein paar hundert hm zur Passhöhe. Der Weg dorthin ist ebenso steil wie die letzten hm bei Col Thuras und waren zusätzlich noch mit Stacheldraht aus WK2 gespickt. Der "Downhill" begann weglos über Almwiesen von ein paar Bächen unterbrochen. Einen Weg fanden wir nicht wirklich und sind dann mehr oder weniger Hangparallel zum Weg gelaufen (GR x), der vom Col Thuras kommt.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Ausführung.

Ich will mal noch eine weitere Variante aufführen, zu der ich bisher aber kaum Informationen finden konnte, außer ein bisserl was bei vttrack.
Statt zum Mayt weiter bis in den Talschluss und hoch zum Passo Longia (Stuntzi hat darüber berichtet). Dann Passo Frappier, runter bis auf ca. 2200 m und über Col d'Abries hinüber nach Abries.
Wer zu der Abfahrt vom Frappier etwas berichten kann, her damit. Laut Karte sind es in Summe ca. 700 hm mehr, als Col Mayt, aber es könnte sich lohnen.


----------



## pedale3 (4. Februar 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Im Grunde will ich den Cottix von @Tobsn, @rayc und @Houschter aus diesem Thread nachfahren. Ohne die blödsinnigen ersten beiden Etappen (der Chaberton möge mir verzeihen), dafür am Ende bis nach Finale (da hat @stuntzi eine Strecke vorgelegt).
> Ich sammele dennoch Alternativen, sofern sie mir sinnvoll erscheinen.


 
Hallo Fubbes, guter Plan.
Wo und wann solls losgehen?


----------



## Fubbes (4. Februar 2015)

Das Zeitfenster ist 11.7. bis 23.7. Exakter Termin ergibt sich aus den Wetteraussichten.
Warum fragst du? Magste mit? Aber du kennst das ja alles schon.


----------



## Toffel750 (23. September 2018)

Ende juni 2018 uber Col Mayt:
viel Schnee und sehr schwierig!
Viel schieben.

Runter geht's nicht viel besser; steil und Pfad ist nicht immer deutlich.

Col di Thures kenne ich nicht.


----------



## solitone (3. Oktober 2018)

I've just done Col de Thures from Italy to France (downhill) and Col de la Mayt from France back to Italy (uphill).

The descent from Col de Thures to France is great fun. The first section is really hard (S3), but then it becomes easier (S2) and playful, with lots of turns and berms! The path is always perfectly visible, because many people hike there. It's steep but has a good flow.

As for Col de la Mayt, I did it uphill, and it's hard and long. The path is much less visible, especially in the upper section. If I had to choose one for descending, I would definitely opt for the Thures. The Mayt is easier though (S1).

From Col de la Mayt to Valle Argentera in Italy the downhill path is also nice, although it's shorter.


----------

